# SS 03.02.18 - Hindemith "Symphony In E-flat"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Paul Hindemith (1895 - 1963)*

Symphony in E-flat 

1. Sehr lebhaft - Lebhafter
2. Sehr langsam - Breit
3. Lebhaft - Ein wenig ruhiger
4. Massig schnelle halbe - Lebhaft

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and this weekend it's German composer Paul Hindemith's Symphony in E-flat. It's been a long time since I've heard this one so I'm looking forward to giving it a spin. I hope everyone will find a recording and join in.

I'll be listening to:







Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
I am going with this one.: 
Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Werner Andreas Albert


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Hindemith's symphonic output (he wrote seven if one includes the _Sinfonietta_) is a strange body of work to assess when taken as a whole as some of them tend to get swallowed up by his large output and the fact that he didn't number any of them doesn't really help either. Stravinsky and Hindemith were still following their respective neoclassical paths at this time so I find it interesting to play this work alongside Stravinsky's Symphony in C which is from the same year (1940).

This recording is from the six-disc Orchestral Works vol. 1 set on cpo, with Werner Andreas Albert conducting the Melbourne SO.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Bernstein and NYPO for me as well


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll stream Kegel/Dresden.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

This will be my choice for the weekend


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

realdealblues said:


> Another weekend is upon us and this weekend it's German composer Paul Hindemith's Symphony in E-flat. It's been a long time since I've heard this one so I'm looking forward to giving it a spin. I hope everyone will find a recording and join in.
> 
> I'll be listening to:
> View attachment 101300
> ...


Found this from Deezer, so I will listen to it.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

I already played this recording by Eschenbach and the NDR.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

A fun work, I like a decent number of Hindemith's Symphonies. I don't think the man himself ever recorded this - he did a few of the others - so I'll stick with Albert on CPO, (there are no dues in his big Hindemith set) or Bernstein, or Tortelier. Don't know the Kegel recording, is it any good? There's also a recording by Adrian Boult out there, another I don't know. Any comments on that one?


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Tortelier and the BBC for me


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

A first listen for me to this symphony, via Qobus I went with Bernstein, and also sampled the Eschenbach recording.

Both made a decent case for the piece the Eschenbach was slower in the slow movement but sounded slightly more coherent overall. Of course these are only first impressions and I am aware that when you live with a piece for a good while first impressions can turn out to be unreliable at times.

View attachment 101334


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Same as Pugg. I've been playing a lot of Hindemith recently.


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

I confess that it is not my cup of tea, but I will join you with 
Recording year: 1967


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Bernstein/NYPO - a fine recording of a great piece...this symphony should be a standard of the orchestral repertoire.


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

The Tortelier/BBC recording on Chandos is great. It's a very fine work (if a bit relentless at times), with some powerful brass writing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2018)

This is highly recommended, unless you've seen it already:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Robert Pickett said:


> A fun work, I like a decent number of Hindemith's Symphonies. I don't think the man himself ever recorded this - he did a few of the others - so I'll stick with Albert on CPO, (there are no dues in his big Hindemith set) or Bernstein, or Tortelier. Don't know the Kegel recording, is it any good? There's also a recording by Adrian Boult out there, another I don't know. Any comments on that one?


I've long been a fan of the Hindemith E-Flat which I first encountered via the Boult recording on an EVEREST LP which has been in my collection for decades. (The LP was released in 1958 in a Stereo and a Mono version. I have the Stereo recording, which I purchased sometime in the late '60s but which is still in pristine condition. I also bought the CD reissue about 10 years ago, but I see that I never opened it. Still in shrinkwrap on my CD shelf with other Hindemith discs. Apparently I have continued to listen to the Boult recording on vinyl, which is generally my preferred media when I have the choice.) I can only recommend this recording.

What I vividly recall about this music (from the Boult recording) is that it was the first Hindemith I ever heard and it blew me away at first listen. I revisit it often.

I do have a couple other versions, including the Bernstein and the Albert..., but it's to the Boult that I constantly return -- to that 1958 vinyl stereo pressing which captured my heart.

I think I'll listen to it right now.


----------

